# Relocating to Rhodes



## Dave_28 (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi!

I have been offered a job working in rhodes for company based in rhodes town and i am seriously thinking about it. I'm just trying to get as much information about the place as possible before making a decision so any help would be much appreicated!!

I'm 28,single,no ties in the uk (apart from a flat i can rent out). Have lived in spain before so not worried about moving abroad. What is the cost of living compared to th uk? How much would it cost to rent an apartment/house? Is there a large expat community in rhodes all year??

Thanks again

Dave


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

hello Dave. See my reply


----------



## Hollyonfoss (Jun 9, 2010)

*Hope you did it!*

Hi - really hope you did it! At your age - with the offer of a job... How fantastic!

If you did then you will know what a wonderful island it is and how friendly the people are. There is an ex-pat community and a yearly magazine (Real Rhodes - new last October) that will put you in touch with people. 

I am hurtling towards 55 and my aged hippy husband is 58. He is an artist and I am a Community Worker at present but have worked in customer service and retail and have transferable skills. We are planning to make the move next Spring so if you know of any jobs we could fill let us know!

Best of luck!

Holly


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

Hollyonfoss. I dont want to put a downer on your plans.Here on Rhodes , as elsewhere in Greece you will not find work here easily.
Even the locals are out of work.Many low paid jobs now go to Albanians or Africans.
Do you have your Greek tax numbers ?Because without them you will not be able to buy / rent anything.Tax numbers have to be applied for IN PERSON at the tax office in Rhodes Town
Likewise your health card, has to be applied for IN PERSON at the Ika office. You cannot get the latter without a tax number.
Not may people from UK/ abroad have full time jobs here. Mostly just seasonal.
We are fortunate being retired.


----------



## Hollyonfoss (Jun 9, 2010)

tpebop said:


> Hollyonfoss. I dont want to put a downer on your plans.Here on Rhodes , as elsewhere in Greece you will not find work here easily.
> Even the locals are out of work.Many low paid jobs now go to Albanians or Africans.
> Do you have your Greek tax numbers ?Because without them you will not be able to buy / rent anything.Tax numbers have to be applied for IN PERSON at the tax office in Rhodes Town
> Likewise your health card, has to be applied for IN PERSON at the Ika office. You cannot get the latter without a tax number.
> ...


Thanks for your honest comments - I appreciate it. We know about the Tax numbers and health cards and will get these sorted before we make the final move. We may well rent for a while to 'find our feet' although we have a lot of friends who are already there. We know it will be tough but I have a business I hope to be bringing over and I will do any seasonal job I can get as well. My hubby is an artist and uses the internet a lot so it really doesn't matter where he is based. My arthritis tells me to move sooner rather than later!

It is a bit (very!) scary but if we do not try we think we will regret it forever. If it does not work out then we will have to come back to the UK - but we will do our best to make it work!

Holly


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

Holly. Good luck, I really hope it works out for you.
At least you have your head screwed on.
A lot of people who come on here are very naive.They seem to think moving abroad is just like moving house / jobs in the UK
PS. Take a look at this.


----------



## haley (Apr 16, 2011)

Holly, I hope you and your husband did make the move and you are both having the time of your lives. 

I am going to Rhodes too! 9th May! Hope to find work in Lindos.


----------

